# Greetings from NL



## BGvanRens (Feb 27, 2014)

Finally after a few days of lurking around, I've finally decided to register here. I am looking forward to have a pleasant stay here!

Some background info on me, my name is Bram and I am 22 years old, born and raised and enjoying life in The Netherlands. I studied ICT for a year failed and focused on playing keyboard. Got to study music as profession, but after 1,5 years I dropped out, current dutch education system doesn't work out for me. So at the moment I'm helping out a small local but international active company, it's active in music in nearly every way possible. Music school/venue. recording label and studio, tour-management, merchandise etc. I am very lucky to call one of my musical idols, my boss _-) 

So that's why I am here, to learn from other people's experience and hopefully contribute some useful posts in the future.  On that note, thanks to all of you for the useful info I acquired via Google leading to this place in the past!

My other hobby is playing Quake Live, an old school fast-paced arena shooter 

Cheers! o-[][]-o


----------



## Neifion (Feb 28, 2014)

Howdy from the States, and welcome to VI! I've been hanging around here for almost a year and this place has been an insanely great resource of knowledge and experience. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## BGvanRens (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks, great to hear! I'm sure I won't regret registering an account


----------



## Resoded (Mar 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Bram!


----------



## bryla (Mar 7, 2014)

Welcome Bram! Hope you'll enjoy it here


----------



## Jaap (Mar 7, 2014)

Welcome Bram! This is really a great forum. I am hanging out here already for some years and it has been of incredible value!


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 7, 2014)

Bienvenidos!


----------

